# Exercise



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey everyone!I hope you are all doing well.I wanted to let you all know that about a month ago I started going to the fitness center at my college with my roomate. We go 4 or 5 times a week and we usually do 20 minutes of cardio (running on the treadmill or using the stationary bike or elliptical machine), and then some weight training, especially for the abdominal muscles.My IBS hasn't been as bad and I feel like there may be a connection to the exercising. Exercise is allowing me to get out all of my stress and anxiety. It makes me feel a lot better about myself and give me the feeling that I can accomplish anything. It's really empowering. I also feel like my appetite has been more normal since I began exercising. Has anyone had a simillar experience?For all of you IBS sufferers, I would highly suggest trying exercise. Even if it is just taking a long walk with a friend, I think it will help to relax you and getting rid of the anxiety definitely helps with the IBS!Good luck to all of you, I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

I used to exercise regularly on a very similar scheldule to yours and I found that everything in life was a bit better. The distraction of exercising and the strengthening of core muscles felt like it was helping, but I fell off that routine and I'm finding it really hard to get back into it. What time of day do you find best for working out? b/c my roomate always goes after dinner, but I never feel good or am afraid of not feeling good...so I never get around to it. I'm trying to get my life back on track, but feeling pretty hopeless.


----------

